# Whats your Human Design? MBTI correlation. -Get your Chart Here



## Tumtumpower (Jan 3, 2017)

Go to the link to find your human design, don't worry its free: https://www.jovianarchive.com/Get_Your_Chart
Do you think your Human Design is related to your MBTI? 

Here is mine:


----------



## Majority (Oct 3, 2016)

You can enter your birth data for a chart but that may not reveal your real type. Reading up on the different types it shouldn't be very difficult to discover your type.


----------



## Tumtumpower (Jan 3, 2017)

Majority said:


> You can enter your birth data for a chart but that may not reveal your real type. Reading up on the different types it shouldn't be very difficult to discover your type.


Hello, what did your chart reveal? My question was more of an inquiry, to discover if you think your human design chart correlates with your MBTI type.


----------



## Majority (Oct 3, 2016)

Human design correlates to other systems. I'm sure there is some correlation to mbti but I would look into the four temperaments(sanguine, choleric, melancholic, phlegmatic) or the Indian Varna(castes) before mbti. Mbti is not a good system to match with human design.


----------



## Tumtumpower (Jan 3, 2017)

Majority said:


> Human design correlates to other systems. I'm sure there is some correlation to mbti but I would look into the four temperaments(sanguine, choleric, melancholic, phlegmatic) or the Indian Varna(castes) before mbti. Mbti is not a good system to match with human design.


Interesting...I have found a lot of synchronicity in a persons human and MBTI- although I have only compared a handful of charts. I'm look into the four temperaments and Varna, although I'm not as familiar with those frameworks.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Tumtumpower said:


> Go to the link to find your human design, don't worry its free: https://www.jovianarchive.com/Get_Your_Chart
> Do you think your Human Design is related to your MBTI?
> 
> Here is mine:
> View attachment 637721


The 1/3 profile; I suppose.







The 1/3 Profile


Some of the keywords associated with the 1/3 Profile are:

*Conscious Personality
*
_Investigator	Authoritarian	Introspective
Subjective	Insecure	Foundational
Specializing	Empathy	Studying /Analyzing
Pure Creativity	Self-Absorbed	Pursuer /Pursued_

*Unconscious Design*

_Martyr	Anarchist	Adaptable
Discovery	Optimistic / Pessimistic	Bonds Made / Bonds Broken
Trial and Error	Experiential	Positive/Negative Accidents
Creative Drive	Unstable	Mutative
_
Special thank(s) to @Majority , for suggesting such. (LOL).


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Why is this in the Psychology section? >_>


----------

